# Unresolved Symbols

## doh

I have no idea how I managed to get all these unresolved symbols:

```

[root@sean1 root]$ depmod

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/adm1021.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/adm1024.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/adm1025.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/adm9240.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/bt869.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/ddcmon.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/ds1621.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/eeprom.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/fscpos.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/fscscy.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/gl518sm.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/gl520sm.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/i2c-ali1535.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/i2c-ali15x3.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/i2c-amd756.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/i2c-hydra.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/i2c-i801.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/i2c-i810.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/i2c-isa.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/i2c-piix4.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/i2c-sis5595.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/i2c-via.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/i2c-viapro.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/i2c-voodoo3.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/it87.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/lm75.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/lm78.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/lm80.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/lm87.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/ltc1710.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/matorb.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/maxilife.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/mtp008.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/pcf8574.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/pcf8591.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/sis5595.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/thmc50.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/via686a.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo/misc/w83781d.o

```

Someone want to interpret these and tell me where I fucked up?

----------

## arkane

When you made your modules, did you either move or delete the /lib/modules/kernel-version directory?

That could do it... if modules are left over and you do a make modules_install and those modules aren't overwritten with new ones that can happen.

It looks like that's what happened, because you have the i2c-piix4.o module which is from a seperate package and needs to be re-emerged everytime you make your modules. (sensors)

----------

## doh

If I remove the /lib/modules/<kernel-version> and rebuild (`make modules modules_install`) will these unresolved symbol errors be resolved?

If I remake, is a reboot necessary?

----------

## arkane

 *doh wrote:*   

> If I remove the /lib/modules/<kernel-version> and rebuild (`make modules modules_install`) will these unresolved symbol errors be resolved?
> 
> If I remake, is a reboot necessary?

 

just move the /lib/modules/<kernel version> to /lib/modules<kernel version>.old and run a make modules modules_install.  It should clear up the issue.  then afterwards run depmod -a

You shouldn't have to reboot, modules are dynamic.

----------

## doh

 *arkane wrote:*   

>  *doh wrote:*   If I remove the /lib/modules/<kernel-version> and rebuild (`make modules modules_install`) will these unresolved symbol errors be resolved?
> 
> If I remake, is a reboot necessary? 
> 
> just move the /lib/modules/<kernel version> to /lib/modules<kernel version>.old and run a make modules modules_install.  It should clear up the issue.  then afterwards run depmod -a
> ...

 

Thanks.

(Now I just have to figure out why my gentoo-sources is broken.  make menuconfig doesn't work, nor does make modules or make anything!   Edit: Duh. fucking symlink was pointing to the wrong spot!)

----------

